# Hasps (or something) to close my new aquarium enclosure?



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,

I've nearly finished converting an aquarium into a tank for my stimmie. The last thing it needs, apart from decorating, is something to hold the lids down. 

I went to Bunnings and Mitre 10 to find hasps. Trouble was, nothing really seemed to suit. None of the hasps closed securely without adding a padlock. Plus they were all ugly and none were black, the colour I'd prefer.

So my questions are: do I have any other options for securing the lid? Where can I find a good range of attractive, self-locking hasps online? 

Some pictures of the aquarium: 






And a couple of close-ups of the lid: 





Thanks,
Ren


----------



## Gruni (Dec 8, 2012)

You can get some good adhesive child locks for fridges that would stick to your glass and you can screw to your lid.

Or some black velcro strips?


----------



## Anunnaki (Dec 8, 2012)

I personally think fish tank are the worst possible enclosures for snakes.
If I was you I would just do it properly and build a melamine unit.

- - - Updated - - -

I personally think fish tank are the worst possible enclosures for snakes.
If I was you I would just do it properly and build a melamine unit.


----------



## hnn17 (Dec 8, 2012)

how about some bricks on each corner ? will look ugly but will hold the lid down and easy to remove.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 8, 2012)

Anunnaki said:


> I personally think fish tank are the worst possible enclosures for snakes.
> If I was you I would just do it properly and build a melamine unit.



I have a fishtank enclosure and it has worked great, my tank temps have been very constant even through winter. I also know a mate who has used glass enclosures for years without issue. I think it has a lot to do with how and where you set them up.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2012)

Anunnaki, 

In southern parts of Australia I'd tend to agree with you. In Cairns it's different. Last summer, my stimmie's click-clack once got to 34 degrees without artificial heat. Every day I had to use ice packs wrapped in towels to give her a cool end. In the tropics, glass and lots of ventilation isn't a bad option for keeping the temps down. It's easier to cover the ventilation in winter than try to extract heat from an enclosure in summer. That's the theory anyway, and I don't mind experimenting.

Thanks for your ideas, Gruni and hnn17. I think the good old brick locks are a little rough for my liking. I spent ages varnishing the darned frames! 

Interesting that you get a good result with an aquarium in Northern NSW, Gruni. Out of curiosity, have you got a picture of your set-up?


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 8, 2012)

What about velcro?


----------



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2012)

Are you envisaging putting the velcro under the lid? I already have a rubber seal under the lid - I'm making this damned enclosure escape-proof!


----------



## Gruni (Dec 8, 2012)

Plenty of pics on my profile and I did a thread in DIY about how I was setting it up and my thinking about temp retention. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/first-go-habitat-build-179373/ I use aquarium background and was contemplating thin styrofoam sheeting but as it works out because it sits in my wall unit it seems to be quite well insulated. It's also in my loungeroom so in winter it never gets too cold as we like to have the woodfire on but I have been known to curtain off the front of the tank if we o away for a few days and the house isn't being heated.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 8, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Are you envisaging putting the velcro under the lid? I already have a rubber seal under the lid - I'm making this damned enclosure escape-proof!



No cut some into straps and fasten the narrow edges onto the lid.Have the other half of the velcro stuck to the outside of the glass


----------



## Gruni (Dec 8, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> No cut some into straps and fasten the narrow edges onto the lid.Have the other half of the velcro stuck to the outside of the glass



+1 That's what I was getting at with the velcro or child locks too.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2012)

Okay, thanks. Other than hasps it's my best option so far, but I'd like something a bit more attractive if I can find it. Please keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Cypher69 (Dec 8, 2012)

How about the light set-up? If the lid opens upright, you're gonna be forever taking the light fixtures off before opening...


----------



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2012)

No lights at this stage, Cypher, except maybe for LEDs later. It's too warm at this time of year for artificial heat. If necessary, I'll put in a heat cord for winter.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 8, 2012)

How about those cover tie downs used on boats and torno covers on the backs of utes? I used a couple on the doors of the beardies sunning enclosure and they work great. It's just an elastic band on one part and the clip on the other side.

Let me know if you want pics


----------



## Gruni (Dec 8, 2012)

How would you attach the fastener to the glass with any holding strength Sniper? Just thinking of the nature of the fitting.


----------



## wokka (Dec 8, 2012)

Gruni said:


> How would you attach the fastener to the glass with any holding strength Sniper? Just thinking of the nature of the fitting.



silicon


----------



## Stuart (Dec 8, 2012)

Gruni said:


> How would you attach the fastener to the glass with any holding strength Sniper? Just thinking of the nature of the fitting.



Good point Gruni. I would go silicon as wokka suggested or possibly liquid nails depending on how much strength was needed.


----------



## Blackdog (Dec 8, 2012)

Quote: "How would you attach the fastener to the glass with any holding strength Sniper? Just thinking of the nature of the fitting."

Screw the loop to the top of the timber lid and the hook to the front of the timber around the top of the tank.
They come in various sizes and are easy to fit. Downside is you can't lock them.
I use them on some of my rat tanks, they do stretch a little over time but still seem to hold pretty well.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the ideas.

Blackdog, where do you get those from?


----------



## Blackdog (Dec 8, 2012)

I got them from Clark Rubber.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 8, 2012)

Renenet, did you have a look at my setup afterall? Im pretty happy with it. The door is made from shower door off cuts and the magnetic element is stong enough that my Mac can't open it.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks good, Gruni.


----------



## jbest (Dec 9, 2012)

they make hasps with the lock built in that r cheap but it depends wether theres enough room to fit or not go talk to your local locksmith....not in black though


----------

